# Some Mbuna IDs please :)



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys picked up some Mbuna, Any idea what I have?


















I have two of these pale purplish blue fish with orange tops, maybe Grashekii?

















an albino Grashekii maybe? has yellow fins and tail









Melanchromis?

















This one completely stumps me, any idea? it has irridescant blue body with yellow fins belly and tail

























Thanks for looking guys


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1 and 2. Yeah Metriaclima greshakei... more or less. There are very similar fish, so the fish may not be pure. A lot of mediocre to crappy fish like that for sale nowadays.

3. Albino Greshakei... may not be pure, but treat like one.

3. Looks like a Johanni type in transition from orange to black. The fish for sale are often confusing and hybrids. See if it turns black and blue.

4. A funny looking Kenyi, males transition from blue to yellow. Face looks kinda weird, barring is a bit off... not the best specimen.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

You are right about number 3, it does look a lot like a juvenile transition johanni! thanks a lot I was very confused with that one.

4. may not be the best specimin and is probably a hybrid but it is beautiful, bright purplish blue with gold accents and bars. 
are you positive on the Kenyi/hybrid kenya ID ?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I Think Noki Is On The Money. Only Thing I Might See differently Is #3. I still Think It's A Johanni Type, But Most Likely one Of Those "Electric Blue Johanni" That Is Just Poorly Colored/More Pale Than Normal. These Are Often Hybrids Of Several Johanni Complex Species And Can Be Hit Or Miss. It Could Turn Out Nice, Though, In Which Case It Would Probably Be A Pure Ps Johanni.

The Last One Is Definitely Kenyi, Or At Least A Good Part Of It Is.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for the insite, So with the inclusion of a kenyi (possible hybrid) and a Johani would it be better to stock more aggressive species that can handle aggression (no rusty cichlids lol)
Or just try and push up my numbers to negate aggression? shoudl I aim for more Kenyi? or should I just go for hardy Zebra type fish to take aggression, I`m not looknig to sell any babies. probably just feed them to my 225.

I have pretty extensive rockwork right now and I have little to no aggression, the Kenyi seems to be very laid back just picking at the rocks and generally keeping out of everyones way.

another question, On the species profiles the picture that shows a group of Juvenile Johanii look a lot like orange zebras.

is this fish an orange zebra or maybe a johanii too?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a "Red Zebra" aka Metriaclima estherae. Not a female johanni.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Kanorin I thought so, just checking. thanks for the swift IDs guys!


----------

